# Pro World & UPS, never again!



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

On Monday, April 28th I placed an order with Pro World for some Transfers to use at a local fair for today, Saturday.
I placed the order for 2 day shipping. A short time later I received a call from the owner of ProWorld explaining that I didn't need to request 2 day shipping because we were 2 day shipping anyway. So I could save the $12.66 shipping. Ok, I asked if he was sure I would get it by Friday because I need them for Saturday Morning. I was assured I would have them in plenty of time. Probably Thursday.
Well, as faith would have it, today is Saturday and NO TRANSFERS. I should have paid for the 2 day shipping like I originally wanted. I probably would be selling shirts right now.
So, now I'm stuck with $200 worth of shirts that I purchased after I was assured the transfers would be here 2 days before the event. Also the $25 charge for the Table at the event.
This was an expensive lesson.
I probably wont call them again.
Be careful if you do, cover all your bases.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your issues, I would call them and tell them what they cost you.I would ask them to compesate for your loss. I would bet they won't, but it never hurts to ask. Keep us posted and next time try airwaves in ohio. I have had great luck with them. ...... JB


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

I did call yesterday after the UPS truck drove by without stopping. They said sorry for the mistake and said they would do anything to make it up. I said Overnight it with FEDEX. I was told they don't use FEDEX. So I said then I guess you WON'T do ANYTHING for me.
Like you said, I'll try going directly to the transfer companies instead of ProWorld. It was nice and convenient though, being able to order from all designs from one place, but I can't afford another mishap lke that. Do you have a list of all the transfer companies?


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

ppalmernc:

This is Matt Cohen and I'm one of the owners of Pro World. I read your posting and I'm extremely sorry about the service you received from us. This should have never happened and I truly understand your frustration when you didn't receive your products in time. I will compensate you for the $25 table charge, plus offer you free expedited shipping on your next order, and also provide you with a discount on that order as well. I will also take back, refund and pick up at our charge any products you do not need. I do not want you to have to pay for any products you may not need. On Monday, when our office opens again I will have our customer service department track this down and fill me in with the details. 

In the meantime, please call us on Monday 800-678-8289 and ask for me at extension 104 and I will personally help you out. We've been in business for 36 years now and pride ourselves on providing our customers with the ultimate in customer service. I realize last week was not an indication of this but I will do my best to rectify the situation and prove to you how good Pro World can truly be. Thanks.

Matt Cohen
Pro World


----------



## Manster (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, that seems pretty reasonable.

Personally, I try to keep in mind that sometimes, despite everyone's best efforts, things don't go as well as everyone hopes and plans. Disappointments are a part of life, and no, life isn't fair.


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

wow matt it's really nice to see someone stand up for exellence and make good with an ugly situation....cudos!!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree, If pro world does this to help out the little guy then they are a stand up company. Thanks for standing up and listening to the little guy. ..... JB


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

We've built our business by always servicing "the little guy" and we'll continue to do so. It's our bread and butter and no matter how hard we try every once in a while an episode like below occurs. So hopefully we'll get this one rectified and move on.

Matt Cohen
Pro World


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

well we can always use another veteran in this feild so welcome to the forum matt!!


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

Good form Matt, - that says alot about your company!


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

Manster' right (not everything goes to plan)! ** BUT ** That's what I call Customer Service!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Again...another reason why I love this forum. Company reps. are watching these boards and the quick response from Matt is a perfect example of how things should be taken care of. I use and like using Pro-Worlds large resource of stock transfers. I have never really liked UPS but thats another story altogether.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Tizz said:


> Manster' right (not everything goes to plan)! ** BUT ** That's what I call Customer Service!


I agree 100% ... I had been looking at Pro World's website just today checking out their stock transfers. When I first saw this post, I was alarmed to be honest. But, when I saw how well Matt stepped up and took responsibility for this happening I was more than impressed to say the least. I would agree with other posters that you do not always see a company step up like this. Matt, I will say this seeing how you have handled this situation in my opinion with class you have just earned yourself another customer... Great customer service!


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

I have been using Pro World for over 5 years and never had a problem with them.

Bill m


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks Matt for the quick Reply. Like the others here, I'm glad to see you watch the boards. That IS why I put my post here explaining my problem. The boards do work.
I'm happy to hear you will work with me to ease the pain. I have used your company in the past without a problem and enjoyed using it. I really didn't want to stop using it, but of course you understand my frustration.
I will call you Monday as you asked. The delivery is scheduled for Monday, I really don't need the transfers now but I would like to keep the Catalog. 

Thanks again for the quick response and I'll talk to you Tomorrow.

Pete Palmer
TeamWear Plus


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

printeeguy said:


> We've built our business by always servicing "the little guy" and we'll continue to do so. It's our bread and butter and no matter how hard we try every once in a while an episode like below occurs. So hopefully we'll get this one rectified and move on.
> 
> Matt Cohen
> Pro World










*Re: Pro World & UPS, never again!* 
Thanks Matt for the quick Reply. Like the others here, I'm glad to see you watch the boards. That IS why I put my post here explaining my problem. The boards do work.
I'm happy to hear you will work with me to ease the pain. I have used your company in the past without a problem and enjoyed using it. I really didn't want to stop using it, but of course you understand my frustration.
I will call you Monday as you asked. The delivery is scheduled for Monday, I really don't need the transfers now but I would like to keep the Catalog. 

Thanks again for the quick response and I'll talk to you Tomorrow.

Pete Palmer
TeamWear Plus


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

who is in charge


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Thread number three.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow this Cindylou sure needs some valiums to calm her down.


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

No... I NEED exactly what I got...an email from Matt that he is calling me to handle the problem.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Good grief, you had a misprint stock transfer - so what! It happens. Usually it is the press, not the transfer. Do you really expect them to pay for the shirt too? And for one shirt and one transfer you go on a rampage and drag up two year old threads...


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I bought from proworld and used ups. UPS is known to be a over the price extra paper fee company. So proworld is not part of UPS. For the heat transfers yes i had one or 4 T-Shirts not pressed well on to the cotton shirts.There will be times that all you transfers will be 100% pressed other times not. This goes the same with any type of garment print. Inkjet or laser Transfers, GTG printer clogged print head or error reading even in screen printing. The instruction given by proworld is a base. It is up to the buyer to adjust time pressur and heat to see what works best with their heat press. If the Transfer are old i'm certain proworld will be happy to help you for i'm guessing that it happened in the pass. If 4-5 t-shirts were not well pressed out of 25 or 100 t-shirts that in my opinion is a good percentage of good over bad.


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

It's more about the customer service than the transfer. The attitude was horrible. HOWEVER, and this is the last I will post on this issue....Matt has contacted me and it is being handled. And - if I owned a company that provided transfers YES I would replace the shirt if my transfer messed it up but that is just how I handle customer service. Everyone has their own opinion and way to deal with things...


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Cindylou said:


> Everyone has their own opinion and way to deal with things...


Couldn't have said it better myself.
Thanks for keeping us updated on this Cindylou. I hope it works out.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

proworldmatt said:


> ppalmernc:
> 
> This is Matt Cohen and I'm one of the owners of Pro World. I read your posting and I'm extremely sorry about the service you received from us. This should have never happened and I truly understand your frustration when you didn't receive your products in time. I will compensate you for the $25 table charge, plus offer you free expedited shipping on your next order, and also provide you with a discount on that order as well. I will also take back, refund and pick up at our charge any products you do not need. I do not want you to have to pay for any products you may not need. On Monday, when our office opens again I will have our customer service department track this down and fill me in with the details.
> 
> ...


Wow! That does sound impressive!


----------



## DickW (Nov 25, 2009)

This is my first post. Its nice to see a company stand behind its product and service, especially since I just ordered a 15 x 15 press from Pro World. This will be a new expereince for me since I'm just getting into the process. I believe I will have a little bit of a learning curve. 
Since I'm new at this I have a question. Can hot iron ons be applied to the front and back of a tee shirt or just one side? Thanks for any help.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You can apply designs to both sides. It's a good idea to slip a piece of Teflon in between the shirt to prevent any bleed through of the ink.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving heat pressers, um um um!!!


----------



## DickW (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help Matt. I'm looking forward to start doing some t-shirts and maybe some other stuff. I have an idea for a small market.


----------



## Nunnsense (Feb 24, 2011)

*Proworld nightmare*

I am a heat shirt printer and designer of retail shirts. I work as a manager of a retail store in no. cal and I took a vacation to work on a number of projects I had pending and that were due. I ordered a heat press from proworld in advance of my vacation so that it would arrive on the first day of it. I received a call on that monday a.m. saying that the credit card transaction had dropped. Keep in mind this is a week after the order was made and according to my account the money was deducted by Proworld. UPS Tracking informed me that the product was at the station in my city but Proworld had stopped delivery. Proworld blamed the bank.WHATEVER! I resubmitted my card info and spoke to Diane (I think was her name), who assured me the product would be delivered the next day. Next day, no delivery. Looked on my account activity and again the money deducted. I called UPS and they said Proworld had intercepted and was re-shipping the product to their company. I called Proworld...they said now its UPS fault. I have read not too many bad post about this company and in fact was coming to them from a previous bad experience with another heatpress company. Now soon my vacation will be over. My clients furious. I don't know if anyone else ever had a nightmare experience with Proworld but I can honestly say....it only takes one time to screw me, and I move forward. Teez4less.com


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just because a transaction shows up on your statement does not mean it has gone through....Sometimes pending transactions will show up and then not be cleared by your bank.....


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Proworld nightmare*

I will be pleased to provide our side of the transaction to whomever wants to send me a PM. This account has been purchasing from us and , to the best of my knowledge, has had no previous problems and is a valued customer. We will do whatever is necessary, within reason, to resolve this issue.


----------



## Nunnsense (Feb 24, 2011)

Understand my point my friend. I am in business to make money, and not enemies from potential customers...or suppliers. I did everything the correct way as I have in the past with online orders, and was handled very unfairly. As a manager fulltime of a large boxstore retail grocer, I know things happen. But... when I asked Diane if she had released the intercepted package from UPS, she said yes no problem. I asked Ups if I could come and pick up package myself (90 lb. press) they said Proworld had not released it. I called back and .....of course Diane is gone for the day. Next day UPS told me the package was sent back. I called Diane.....gone home again. I could care less about this woman's time punches, but I need you to really hear how this otherwise great company has literally ruined my working vaca and client trust.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We ship UPS. Lot's of UPS. 
After 20 years of them, you tend to figure the system out. It's real easy to hit 99.99999% with them if you know the game plays.
Residential deliveries-NOT as reliable for day specific delivery. actual days might be 3 or 4 for a 2 day ship. Can always go late to the local if a package is not delivered, but you gotta ck the tracking nymber and communicate with the local. Whole different situation.
Commercial- Generally hits the expected days in transit. BUT if you have mission critical use the expedited services and pay the price. It's always the .01% that happens that irritates.

Some vendors we deal with don't seem to have their frontline staff "UPS educated" and use the standard view. Pro world has really been pretty ag free for us, but we also understand shipping ourselves, so we rarely ask anyone, anywhere their opinion. We do what we know works.
CYA principles always apply with shipping.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Unless you pay for 3, 2, or overnight shipping, there is no guarantee you will get it before a month. Not that this happens more than once in a blue moon, but it can happen.

We had a customer across the state in the 1-day zone back when we sold retail who bought his supplies the day before he needed them. Not because he was forgetful or badly organized, he would simply not buy more than _exactly_ what he needed for the job at hand the day before the job was ready to go. No margin for error. UPS always got there the next day, but I don't know what he would have done if they had had any delays.

That's not to say the OP or ProWorld is in the wrong, we simply don't know enough about what happened.


----------



## Nunnsense (Feb 24, 2011)

Appreciate all the comments and education. Like I said earlier.....I know things happen. I haven't used UPS for 20 years but a number of . I've been getting communication emails from Ed Cohen, which I appreciate. Of course I'm irritated with reason, but willing to move forward without bitterness. I'm in business to make money and when all is said and done.....I just need my heat-press.


----------

